#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρχεία χαρακτηρισμού κτηρίων μετά από σεισμούς

## Xάρης

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχουμε την ΥΑΣΒΕ που φυλάσσει το αρχείο με τις αυτοψίες που έγιναν στα κτήρια της Θεσσαλονίκης μετά τον ισχυρό σεισμό του 1978.
Στο αρχείο αυτό μπορούμε να δούμε αν ένα κτήριο είχε χαρακτηριστεί πράσινο/κίτρινο/κόκκινο, τι βλάβες παρουσιάστηκαν και αν τυχόν έγιναν επισκευές, να δούμε και τις σχετικές μελέτες.

Στην Αθήνα το αντίστοιχο αρχείο με τα αποτελέσματα των ελέγχων μετά το σεισμό του 1999 ποιος το κρατά;

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον η *ΥΑΣ* θα είναι, και ειδικότερα το *Τμήμα Καταγραφής Ζημιών & Σύνταξης Μελετών*
Κόνιαρη 43, 114 71 Αθήνα
τηλ.: 210.644.06.24
email: melet@yas.gr

----------

